# Light wine, mild cigars



## BigJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been smoking a few cigars on the mild-medium side with nice glasses of white wine. I was always told that red wine is the way to go, and that you should stay away from lighter whites like Riesling etc... However, in drinking some nice pinot's that are on the dry side, Ive found the pairing to be pretty nice. Especially with cigars that have a nice creaminess and light spiciness, the flavor profiles are made for eachother. Does anyone have experience with a specific pairing (ex: cigar brand and white wine brand) that you found works well? and enjoy?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a nice Opus X paired with a Chateau Graysac.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

BigJ said:


> I have been smoking a few cigars on the mild-medium side with nice glasses of white wine. I was always told that red wine is the way to go, and that you should stay away from lighter whites like Riesling etc... However, in drinking some nice pinot's that are on the dry side, Ive found the pairing to be pretty nice. Especially with cigars that have a nice creaminess and light spiciness, the flavor profiles are made for eachother. Does anyone have experience with a specific pairing (ex: cigar brand and white wine brand) that you found works well? and enjoy?


Wine? :hand: Get a good aged bourbon or scotch for those kinds of nights. I myself have never been a lighter color wine drinker. I love a dark dry red. Always helps clear the pallet and helps get the full flavor of the cigar; or atleast in my head it does :tease:


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I often enjoy white wine with my cigars. The wines do tend to be full bodied and on the sweet side though. Just about any Connecticut shade leaf cigar is a good candidate for enjoying with white wine. Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 and Ashton Cabinets are my favorites. There are also plenty of other non-Connecticut shade leafs that are good as well. Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 1997, DPG Cuban Classic, 5 Vegas Miami, and DPG My Father are all cigars I have enjoyed with white wine. As you said, cream and spice are a good choice. The spice works well with the sweetness of some whites. For wine, I tend to drink late harvest whites with my cigars. German Rieslings that are auslese and up (though there are many spatlese that work too) are a good choice. Rieslings, and other varietals, from other countries will most likely indicate late harvest on the label. Ice wine (eiswein in German) is another excellent choice. Sauternes in southern Bordeaux, France also produces some of the worlds most spectacular full bodied white wines. Some Sauternes crus can get very expensive depending on the year. Still, there are plenty of bottles ranging from $15-$30 that are fantastic.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think there is any reason for drinking white whine with your cigar. White wine may not be full body and full flavour, they are still great for entertaining a good cigar. Riesling is light, sweet and fruity and it will pair well with something spicy.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

pomorider said:


> Riesling is light, sweet and fruity and it will pair well with something spicy.


You're not drinking the right rieslings if you think that is all they are, or can be.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

I had a Partagas Seire D No. 4 with some Italian Doulchebianco!

It was great! Here is a pic for fun!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

carguy13 said:


> I had a Partagas Seire D No. 4 with some Italian Doulchebianco!
> 
> It was great! Here is a pic for fun!


Drinking Italian wine in Germany? Say it isn't so. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: I know there at least some wineries you can visit in Germany. Have you been to any?


----------



## BigJ (Apr 8, 2010)

First, I want to thank everyone for their personal input on the topic. Its nice to hear that there are many cigar smokers who enjoy white wines with the smoke. My favorite wines tend to be from regions in Italy, Sicily, Australia, Germany, and a few other coastal areas. Eiswein is actual my favorite wine without a doubt, but up until now I would have never thought of popping a bottle to pair with a cigar, (especially when the brand I like is near impossible to find!) but if I can find a suitable cigar I think the pairing would be exciting! Going a step further on the topic of white wines and cigars, has anyone every tried a drinking a sparkling wine like prosecco with a good stick?


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

BigJ said:


> First, I want to thank everyone for their personal input on the topic. Its nice to hear that there are many cigar smokers who enjoy white wines with the smoke. My favorite wines tend to be from regions in Italy, Sicily, Australia, Germany, and a few other coastal areas. Eiswein is actual my favorite wine without a doubt, but up until now I would have never thought of popping a bottle to pair with a cigar, (especially when the brand I like is near impossible to find!) but if I can find a suitable cigar I think the pairing would be exciting! Going a step further on the topic of white wines and cigars, has anyone every tried a drinking a sparkling wine like prosecco with a good stick?


Eiswein is my favorite, but it's so expensive...

The bottle that i'm drinking tastes exactly like Eiswein but it's half the price and you get a waaaay bigger bottle.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

BigJ said:


> First, I want to thank everyone for their personal input on the topic. Its nice to hear that there are many cigar smokers who enjoy white wines with the smoke. My favorite wines tend to be from regions in Italy, Sicily, Australia, Germany, and a few other coastal areas. Eiswein is actual my favorite wine without a doubt, but up until now I would have never thought of popping a bottle to pair with a cigar, (especially when the brand I like is near impossible to find!) but if I can find a suitable cigar I think the pairing would be exciting! Going a step further on the topic of white wines and cigars, has anyone every tried a drinking a sparkling wine like prosecco with a good stick?


I've had a few cigars with a couple of different Champagne's. To me, the distinct characteristics of both the wine and the cigar a very important for this to work. The wine should tend towards yeasty/doughy/bready as opposed to having more floral/fruity (citrus) notes. Also, and this is just me personally, the cigar should be more creamy and chocolate-y if it is going to work. Two Champagne's I would recommend, and have personally had cigars with, are NV Gosset or NV Veuve (yellow label). I have had them at various times but always with a G.A.R. if I have a cigar with them. IMHO, a cigar such as a PAM 64 is best on its own although it certainly fits the creamy and chocolate-y bill well.

I would think that there are plenty of Italian Prosecco's, French Cremant's, and Spanish Cava's that would work as well. I wouldn't mind giving Juve y Camps Reserva De La Familia a shot with a G.A.R.

I'm a lot more limited in this area than I am others, but I do like to experiment with it.:2


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I was once told from a very experienced BOTL and wine collector that he enjoys his stick with a good Madiera wine. Gotta try it one day


----------



## BigJ (Apr 8, 2010)

carguy13 said:


> Eiswein is my favorite, but it's so expensive...
> 
> The bottle that i'm drinking tastes exactly like Eiswein but it's half the price and you get a waaaay bigger bottle.


I have found many bottles that come pretty close to Eiswein, but always with a few exceptions, but hey for the money saved you can't complain to much. What type of Eiswein do you like? And what kind of "Eiswein substitute" do you drink?


----------

